# Resolved: Broadband connection problem in Vista



## ammyworld (May 2, 2007)

Hi,

I had bought new Dell inspiron laptop few days back and got the sify braoadband connection. The setup cannot be run on the normal mode of Windows Vista home basic edition. But installed succesfully on safe mode and I can use my internet fine. also when I try to ping the DNS in normal mode the server cannot be reached, but in safe mode the same pings the DNS. 
Now help me please so that I can use internet on normal mode.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

In normal mode, then again in safe mode, please do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## ammyworld (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

Pls find the below result:-
Normal Mode :

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sonu>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Amit-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-C8-E1-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-5C-42-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ec3b:f8a4:3931:b9c%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.15.23.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.15.23.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.144.115.4
 202.144.66.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e378:81a:6ff:f5f0:e8fb(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::81a:6ff:f5f0:e8fb%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7EEE4D81-3505-46A7-A4E0-CCD7305C0977}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.15.23.4%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.144.115.4
202.144.66.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D56DD4AD-DC74-4945-9F98-EB891E73F421}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Safe Mode:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sonu>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Amit-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-C8-E1-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-5C-42-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ec3b:f8a4:3931:b9c%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.15.23.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.15.23.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.144.115.4
202.144.66.6
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7EEE4D81-3505-46A7-A4E0-CCD7305C0977}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D56DD4AD-DC74-4945-9F98-EB891E73F421}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Sonu>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

What is the make/model of broadband modem and any broadband router? I find it odd that DHCP is disabled, did you install some software that came with the broadband account?


----------



## ammyworld (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

Yes there is a software which dials for the internet connection.
Don't knowt make of modem or router!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

Since you have the ISP's software in the mix, they'd be the first people I'd talk to.

I can't imagine why you can't tell the make/model of the modem and/or router, you have a physical unit, right?


----------



## ammyworld (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Broadband connection problem in Vista*

Thanks buddy, The prob is resolved as of now...reinstalled OS working fine thanx for the assistance


----------

